# Merry Christmas



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Merry Christmas and happy New Year for everybody!

Best regards

:clap:



Martin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

And to you and yours, Martin.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Merry Christmas by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr

Merry Christmas all!

PS: my wife with Santa, me behind the camera.....


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Yay! Hip, Happy Christmas and a Jolly New Year, everybody!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, two weeks off school! Oops, I mean... Merry Christmas and happy holidays to everyone!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Feliz Navidad!


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Happy Christmas


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Omfg, it's Christmas! I need to go shopping! Oh no, wait, I don't have any friends.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Omfg, it's Christmas! I need to go shopping! Oh no, wait, I don't have any friends.


Then what are we?


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Klavierspieler said:


> *Then what are we*?


Poley look Kspieler is upset~here beneath the virtual TC Christmas Tree you can place a gift so he'll not be upset....
http://www.talkclassical.com/17047-give-xmas-gift-fellow.html

Merry Christmas and Happy Holydays...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I personally can't stand this time of the year but I genuinely hope everyone has a great time, whatever they're doing and wherever they are.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Merry Christmas and happy New Year for everybody!
> 
> ...


Same to you Martin and to everyone here. Keep safe and take some time out of this ordered chaos we call "life." Talking of which, wow, where has the year gone? This has just about been the quickest on record for me, it's gone by in a flash. I must be getting old, :lol:...


----------



## BradPiano (Dec 22, 2011)

Merry Christmas


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I personally can't stand this time of the year but I genuinely hope everyone has a great time, whatever they're doing and wherever they are.


I was just starting to get a bit bored with Christmas, but when I started a family it brought the magic back.
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Beery Christmas everyone (just got back from the brewery). Looking forward to getting started on this, but today I have to drive to the inlaws. Tomorrow then...


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, Merry Christmas to our Christian and secular Western friends, Happy Hanukkah to any Jews on the board, and happy holidays to the rest!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Merry Christmas

Hope your 2012 is filled with love, good health and beautiful music.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas. Life is going to feel in limbo for the next 24 or so hours, as I'm guessing there will be little activity on TC and family Christmas festivities will be happening in place of usual activities for me. These two days have a vague feeling of specialness for me right now, it came on sluggishly and now its here for a short while, mild as it is.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

merry christmas and happy holiday for all TC, another great year on board here.

i may add a happy winter soltice eve we just have few days ago.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

If I could work my will, every idiot who goes about with 'Merry Christmas' on his lips, should be boiled with their own pudding, and buried with a stake of holly through their heart. They should!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^Nah I'm kidding. Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas et _Joyeux Noêl_
http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/itywltmt/703-some-our-christmas-favourites.html

BTW: It's a _white Christmas_ here in Ottawa.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Taking a break from delicious food, music, and festivities to wish you all a










full of love and joy.


----------



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

Merry Christmas (and many season's greetings) to all members of Talk Classical!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank you Frederik. And thank you again for your kindness & generosity in giving us this wonderful site.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Merry Christmas everyone!

I hope you all have a wonderful holiday season shared with loved ones. :trp:

Am I confused, or is Frederik playing the harp in his avatar?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I hope that for Christmas I will get rid of all my warnings. Lol

Martin


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

BradPiano said:


> Merry Christmas


Hmmm...I wonder why they turned the stars upside down in this logo?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hauskaa Joulua! (That's Merry Christmas in Finnish)


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Huilunsoittaja have you ever eaten Finnish cardamom bun's? My friend brought some over on Christmas~hmmmm delicious!


----------

